# Best bar length on a MS200T



## Joe Wise (Feb 9, 2006)

What is your favorite bar length on a MS200T climbing saw for balance
and ease of use.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## skwerl (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Joe, welcome.
Most people seem to like the 16" bar on the 200T simply because it has the power to pull it. I found it caused extensive pain in my wrist after extensive use. I found a lightweight bar that Stihl makes with a polymer insert in the middle but it is only available in 14", so that is what I use. The bar weighs all of about 4 ounces and is very durable. Only thing is that it sells for about $45 each. Well worth it for my primary weapon though.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 9, 2006)

We sue all 14" 50 dl bars. I too have got all 4 of our companies we own to switch to the lighter bars. I am phasing them in as the old ones wear out. they really balance out the saw!


----------



## Eagle1 (Feb 9, 2006)

16" is the way to go !!


----------



## tshanefreeman (Feb 9, 2006)

I personally like the 14". 

I've found that it is far easier to climb through branch crotches with the shorter bar. I know that 2" doesn't sound like much, but it can become frustrating in certain situations. I also like the balance that a 14" bar provides.


----------



## Eagle1 (Feb 9, 2006)

I do not understand how a 14" bar will work. Unless all you do is prune or deadwood. The weight of the 200T with a 16" suits me fine.


----------



## tshanefreeman (Feb 9, 2006)

What do you do when you get over 16 inches.

I prefer the 14" bar due to personal preference. When the diameter gets to be too much for this bar a upgrade to a larger saw/bar combo to get the job done. Typically, start with the 14" - MS200T, then go to 18" - MS260, then 28" - MS460Mag and if need be, bigger! 

Personal experience has shown that every saw serves a purpose and you'll never be able to do every job with only one saw!


----------



## Eagle1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes. I understand. Alot is personal preference also. For me the 16 is all I need in the tree. Comming down a big stick, near the bottom I 'll go to a regular handle saw 18"


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 10, 2006)

For the most part I use a 12inch, but if Im doing bigger tree I have an 020 which has some light mods and a 15 inch bar.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 10, 2006)

14" bar always....once in a while i'll set them up w/ the ultra light bar but have found them to be easily bent and a bit too pricey...


----------



## Treeblitzer (Feb 10, 2006)

*Bar Length*

I got both 14& 16 I beleive that I use the 16 more,good balance


----------



## treeguy020 (Feb 10, 2006)

All 3 ms200T's have 16" bars on them. It is just the way to go. I roll up in the tree cutting anything over 3" with the saw but just use the handsaw for everything else.


----------



## DFD34 (Feb 10, 2006)

The 14 inch for me. If you need a bigger bar then you need a bigger saw. Just my opinion. Yaaahooooo


----------



## jmack (Feb 11, 2006)

*hey joe*



Joe Wise said:


> What is your favorite bar length on a MS200T climbing saw for balance
> and ease of use.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


14in gets alot done in the tree then i have an 18in on a 52cc saw for the next phase.and so on


----------

